# Everglades report - Flamingo, 3 March



## lewis_walker (May 22, 2012)

Great report Bob can't fish this week but I'll be ther next week D.Vatter and I fished hard last week and weather sucked he had to leave Mon. and as always its cherry conditions.
Lewis


----------



## MariettaMike (Jun 14, 2012)

Great report Captain!

Looks like a front is going to come through Saturday and cool things off a tad. Figures.


----------



## lemaymiami (Feb 9, 2007)

Mike, check your weather source -not one cold night predicted between now and 12 March according to Wunderground - the source I use.....


----------



## Dawhoo (Oct 27, 2015)

What type of live bait would be used for tarpon deep in the Everglades where there is less salinity?


----------



## yobata (Jul 14, 2015)

This is my experience fishing rivers that flow into salt water:

finger mullet (especially if you can keep it swimming on top of the water) = mini snickers bar

mullet can be hardy if they are slowly introduced into the same water salinity. I have slowly replaced the livewell water with the "local" water as I move deeper into fresher waters so they get accustomed to it... 

if you chuck them out there from salty water into basically fresh without acclimating them and a hook in their mouth, they will need frequent replacement...


----------



## redjim (Oct 16, 2012)

Great report Capt Bob! Seth's first snook was a great one.


----------



## IRLyRiser (Feb 14, 2007)

That's great news, I'm coming down to camp Sunday. Thanks.


----------



## MariettaMike (Jun 14, 2012)

lemaymiami said:


> Mike, check your weather source -not one cold night predicted between now and 12 March according to Wunderground - the source I use.....


You're right.. but its already changed again. I was judging by the high forecast going down from 85 today to 71 tomorrow with rain. Now tomorrow's high is back up to 78.


----------



## lemaymiami (Feb 9, 2007)

For Dawhoo.... we normally use ladyfish for live bait everywhere in the 'glades from the interior all the way out to the coast. They're normally easy to catch (while trying to catch everything else....) and hardy enough to last in a live well just about all day... The best ones are under 12" but every size gets bit -only the bigger ladies cost you hookups since the fish come up jumping too early many times with a big bait... Most days we save our bigger ladies for chunking (and a surprising number of really trophy fish will pick up a fresh-killed chunk of ladyfish whenever they run across it...

The only thing I try to remember is that if you can catch your bait near where you're fishing it will likely be quite happy nearby on your hook.... In other words if you catch your bait out on the coast and bring it back up a nearby river where the water is almost fresh...it just won't last long... but if you can catch them in that river they're already acclimated and ready to go with little salt in the water at all...

If we want our ladies free swimming we allow them to swim away from the skiff instead of casting them since they don't do well if they're banged about. When we're bottom fishing with them they have to be tossed -there's no other way to do it - but they won't last long that way. I either fish them from a balloon or a float when we want them as frisky as possible. They work pretty well laid out behind the skiff while we're poling into fish as well -kind of an automatic rig fished that way, you just ignore it until the rod bends over and screams.... while you're looking the other way. On more than one occasion we end up with multiple hookups that way and it's strictly Chinese firedrill time when it happens...


----------



## Tomfsu51 (Aug 24, 2015)

Great tips- Thanks


----------



## G_straus822 (Feb 18, 2016)

lemaymiami said:


> For Dawhoo.... we normally use ladyfish for live bait everywhere in the 'glades from the interior all the way out to the coast. They're normally easy to catch (while trying to catch everything else....) and hardy enough to last in a live well just about all day... The best ones are under 12" but every size gets bit -only the bigger ladies cost you hookups since the fish come up jumping too early many times with a big bait... Most days we save our bigger ladies for chunking (and a surprising number of really trophy fish will pick up a fresh-killed chunk of ladyfish whenever they run across it...
> 
> The only thing I try to remember is that if you can catch your bait near where you're fishing it will likely be quite happy nearby on your hook.... In other words if you catch your bait out on the coast and bring it back up a nearby river where the water is almost fresh...it just won't last long... but if you can catch them in that river they're already acclimated and ready to go with little salt in the water at all...
> 
> If we want our ladies free swimming we allow them to swim away from the skiff instead of casting them since they don't do well if they're banged about. When we're bottom fishing with them they have to be tossed -there's no other way to do it - but they won't last long that way. I either fish them from a balloon or a float when we want them as frisky as possible. They work pretty well laid out behind the skiff while we're poling into fish as well -kind of an automatic rig fished that way, you just ignore it until the rod bends over and screams.... while you're looking the other way. On more than one occasion we end up with multiple hookups that way and it's strictly Chinese firedrill time when it happens...


Just curious if you or anyone else has been fishing out front at all?


----------



## lemaymiami (Feb 9, 2007)

Lots and lots of guys fish out front - but I'm not one of them this time of year....


----------



## game on (Mar 12, 2016)

Thanks for taking the time to share...


----------



## Capt. John Kumiski (Sep 5, 2015)

lemaymiami said:


> Lots and lots of guys fish out front - but I'm not one of them this time of year....


hi bob

i was the guy in the mitzi skiff who greeted you on buttonwood canal yesterday (easter sunday) as you left the dock with your sports. good to see you

john kumiski


----------



## lemaymiami (Feb 9, 2007)

Thanks, couldn't resist some notes about no-see-ums after that great report you posted. Tall trees, and no wind in the 'Glades mean no-see-ums every time... That rule about moving each day from campsite to campsite is a pain....


----------

